# New Intel graphics drivers?



## PGTips (Aug 20, 2007)

Could new Intel Graphics drivers be on the way? There's an intel blog post about the new drivers that have been released on Windows XP. To cut the long story short, this driver enables the hardware vertex processors on the integrated Intel chip, something that apparently has been disabled until now. The result is that games that are graphics intensive see a 1.5x - 2x increase in framerates. There's also an Intel released video demonstrating this new driver.

So ... will this be available on the Mac soon? This will surely benefit all those Macbooks out there.


----------



## Qion (Aug 20, 2007)

I _need_ this. Make it for OS X pronto... ahorita... ahora mismo... right now!!

Ah. Correction. My MacBook has GMA950... this is just for GMA650. Well, whatever then.


----------

